# Flusher questions.



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

I'm thinking about picking up some flushers to use on hot-mud jobs. I currently use a 2.5 Columbia head and a 3.5 DM head. Which size flusher for glazing the tape would you recommend? 2.5 or 3?


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

With hot mud jobs, running a internal mud applicator. I flush with a 3. less fall out. Flushing Behind a banjo a 2.5 is perfect. 


http://youtu.be/wtJ1Gnh9wPU


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Any idea about behind a taper? Just in case I decide to keep using it?


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

I would think it would depend on how much mud the taper is leavening. 


http://youtu.be/wtJ1Gnh9wPU


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

I would imagine that a flusher takes more mud than an angle head? I was thinking of getting a 3", split the difference.


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

The columbia flushers leave a nice angle, tight on the edges. 


http://youtu.be/wtJ1Gnh9wPU


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

They're the ones I was looking at


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

3" and a 2.5 for the corners where the door ways are short


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Generally, I just do the short ones by hand


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

fr8train said:


> Generally, I just do the short ones by hand


me too. but thats only where I do use
the 2.5


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

So stick with a 3" for taping?


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

3inch behind my Tape pro taper is about right.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

gazman said:


> 3inch behind my Tape pro taper is about right.


 
Didn't work behind my tt or level 5 zooka, Havent tried it behind the dm yet but 2.5 dm angleheads perfect.


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

I've never used a flusher, just trying to figure it out.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

fr8train said:


> I've never used a flusher, just trying to figure it out.


 I don't like them for taping but love them for finish coat, They have never taped nice for me, Not enough mud with a 3, To much with a 2.5, Rounded corner not sharp like an anglehead but hey, Horses for courses, We all different, Have a go is the only way to find out.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

cazna said:


> Didn't work behind my tt or level 5 zooka, Havent tried it behind the dm yet but 2.5 dm angleheads perfect.


I am with you Caz, I prefer the 2.5 dm for taping. (But Fr8 was asking about flushers) my zooka puts out a bit much mud to say that it is perfect. I would love to be able to change the mud output for internals. A two speed zooka, now there is something that I would buy. 

What gearing do your tapers run? My Tape pro has 6 teeth up front and 27 teeth on the big cog.


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

Ok this is just my experience i run my homax banjo on a 4 setting for wall corners and 5 for ceiling corners as you have to fill recess aswell i then roll and the flush with my canam flusher 3" i find its perfect.amound of mud at those settings i have no tried to applicator head with cp tube my corners before so i cant comment but if you banjo a 3 inch head is perfect hope that helps


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

gazman said:


> What gearing do your tapers run? My Tape pro has 6 teeth up front and 27 teeth on the big cog.


 Same on the tt level 5 and dm Gaz, 6 on the small cog and 27 on the big. I guess the shaft size the cable goes on could make a difference,


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

cazna said:


> Same on the tt level 5 and dm Gaz, 6 on the small cog and 27 on the big. I guess the shaft size the cable goes on could make a difference,


Yes it would, as would the size of the wheels that run on the board and the diameter of the tube.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Wouldn't be that hard for them to add a slighty longer chain, Some sort of an adjuster and a few size cogs, 5,6,7 teeth etc would it? That's about all I could think of that's simple and easy, a perfect zook you could dial up or down mud to suit, Theres something to think about................How?


----------



## bmitch (Dec 10, 2011)

I think you guys are on the right track ,a quick change cable spool might do the trick.


----------



## bmitch (Dec 10, 2011)

Maybe a flex sleeve that would snap over top increase diameter of the cable spool


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

b said:


> Maybe a flex sleeve that would snap over top increase diameter of the cable spool


well I have no probs with my zook as I find a good run and a rinse puts a smile on my face, maybe that tape pro is just junk


----------



## tomg (Dec 16, 2009)

I think all the tapers are geared pretty much the same. If you wanted more mud that would be easier. Less mud means you have to increase the ratio and there is not much scope to do that. A small decrease in the cable drum diameter is the easiest but would only change output slightly. Might be enough though. In theory coat thickness is just under 2mm. Could drop it to 1.7mm. Would you want to stop taping to change the spool diameter?
Is it that much of a problem?


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Joe, Just get over it, :yes:



I guess its not that much of an issue Tomg, Just be nice if we had the option which I guess isn't possible.

Just sometimes if you had a lot of corner recesses to tape you could dial it up, or if you wanted to run a different size anglehead or flusher tweek it to suit, Some boards have different size bevels as well etc etc.................Just dreaming out loud.


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Especially with this light-weight board we have over here.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

If men didn't dream, we would still be getting around in horse and carts.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

fr8train said:


> Especially with this light-weight board we have over here.


 You guys all complain a lot about your lw board, Ours changed a few years back to lighter weight board than what it was but I don't think its as light as what you guys are talking about, Seems to give a lot of issues, Is it quite inconsistent fr8?? Why would it suit your lw board?


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

gazman said:


> If men didn't dream, we would still be getting around in horse and carts.


 And hand taping :whistling2:


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)




----------



## tomg (Dec 16, 2009)

cazna said:


> Joe, Just get over it, :yes:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's a bit different, but for those jobs where you want to adjust mud flow, you could always use a Mud Box.

The new one is light and looks a bit more presentable:

http://www.tapepro.com/?p=tools&t=wmb


----------



## bmitch (Dec 10, 2011)

because of the large width and depth of the bevel size,a 3" tin head sits very much right inside the bevel.My last three homes I've been running a 3 1/2" Columbian tin head.I won't go back to 3" but just the same ,more mud in the corner the corner would be better,


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

cazna said:


> Joe, Just get over it, :yes:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hey caz get it you and Gaz


----------



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

Can I used tube without a internal applicator and still flush with a 3.5 flusher to get a nice final coat?


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Yes you can just put a bead of mud in there and flush it out, I think theres some pics in icerocks mudbead thread, he showed it and i tryed it as well, goes ok.

Post 15 in this thread but start from beginning.
http://www.drywalltalk.com/f7/mud-bead-6194/index2/


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

Sweendog87 said:


> Can I used tube without a internal applicator and still flush with a 3.5 flusher to get a nice final coat?


I think that's what ice does he does hes little mud bead rather then applicator


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

fr8train said:


> I'm thinking about picking up some flushers to use on hot-mud jobs. I currently use a 2.5 Columbia head and a 3.5 DM head. Which size flusher for glazing the tape would you recommend? 2.5 or 3?


With a taper, I use 3" and 3 1/2" for flushers. Behind my banjo, I'll at times go 2 1/2" and 3", and if I open it up more, 3" and 3 1/2".


----------

